# Fluance ESHTB Higher Fidelity or SVS SCS-02(M) 5.0 SYSTEM



## Anacrusis (Dec 25, 2011)

I believe I have narrowed down my speaker selection to either:


Fluance ESHTB Higher Fidelity 5 Speaker Surround Sound Home Theater System

Or the

SCS-02(M) 5.0 SYSTEM : Mini-Tower 5.0 Set w/Bi-pole surrounds


Here are my room dimensions (the screen will be on the 15'-5" wall) and I plan to run a HSU VTF- 2 Sub with an Onkyo TX-SR609. I have read reviews but have not got to hear either set. Looking for some feedback. Thanks in Advance!


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Fluance makes a decent budget line, but without a doubt, go with the SVS system. For a mere $50 more you are getting better crossovers, drivers, enclosures and the engineering it takes to make all the components work together.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

You will be happy with the SVSound set. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Agreed, SVS wins this one by a mile :T


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

See, now, it is responses like this that make me think I should just forgo the whole "listening to as many speakers as possible" experience and just get the SVS M-02 series...... :heehee:

Are there any speakers you all think are comparable to SVS?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

There are some from B&W, Monitor audio and a few others but I think you get alot more speaker for your money buying SVS as you dont pay for brick and mortar store fronts.


----------



## Anacrusis (Dec 25, 2011)

Thank you to all that responded to the post! I have spoken with Jack Gilvery at SVSound and decided to go with the SBS-02 System and the PB12-NSD Sub. The customer service was outstanding and they even gave me an extra 5% off my total. I sent them my room dimensions and what receiver I was planning on running and they had emails back to me with in minutes. I have never had that great of service in a big box store!

So on with the build I will post pictures as I start on my room. Just wondering if I should buy all my AV gear now or closer to the finish line. I know im going to hold off on the speaker so I can test them in my finished room.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I think buying some things early is OK - like speakers. As I saw someone say on a different thread, speakers don't go out of date. :bigsmile:

As far as the others, I would wait - you can watch for a great bargain. For example, Jack found a great sale price for the Onkyo 809 on a weekend from Newegg, so I went ahead and bought it even though I am probably 6 months out from even being able to set it up. IMO, take your time and watch for a bargain so you can save money for room treatment! :T


----------

